# Ventipulmin - How long till it takes effect?



## silverstar (20 February 2010)

My horse has been on Ventipulmin since Tuesday/Wednesday last week. This week she started showing signs of heavy breathing at rest. Altho that could be because she was on a straw bed and has recently been changed to a wood chip bedding. So Im wondering how long it takes tp take effect.


----------



## Hels_Bells (20 February 2010)

I really think it should have taken effect by now. 

My veteran is on it and goes through phases (e.g. summer when he is out 24/7) where he doesn't need it but it seems to work within 24 hours.  He just has a small touch of asthma though, so not as severe perhaps as yours.  I would def get in touch with the vet asap to check.  Heavy breathing at rest could be serious esp after she's been on it for well over a week.


----------



## dany (20 February 2010)

In my experience its only taken a couple of days to work and ive seen an improvement in 24 hours.

I also think you should contact a vet to explain, I hope alls ok x


----------



## SamuelWhiskers (20 February 2010)

It took effect with my horse within a day........hope you sort it!

I have just bought a happy horse hay steamer, just the travel one and that has worked brilliantly! He came off the ventipulmin and started coughing again, vet recommended it and its worked!!


----------



## pearlygirl (20 February 2010)

My girl had been on it 5 days and her breathing problem got worse. Her lungs were inflamed and the airways were so restricted that she struggled to breathe and stood heaving after walking out her stable. 
After an emergency visit from the vet and a steroid jab she is slowly improving.
The vets impressed on me how serious it was and they have been checking her often to make sure she is continuing to improve, 5 visits in 6 days! Today her left side sounds fairly normal but the right side is still crackling and raspy. 
Please get a vets visit or at least speak to them as things can be a lot more serious than you realise, it certainly was for me.


----------



## silverstar (20 February 2010)

Thanks peeps. I will check her tomoro morning and if its still bad will ring vets. Im hoping its nothing to serious.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (21 February 2010)

Do you know why your horse is on Ventipulmin hun? Is it because of a chest infection or RAO/COPD? If it's RAO/COPD and your horse is allergic to straw then take care - you could make her very ill even bedding her on straw for 24 hrs. Ventipulmin works by relaxing the airways and the effect should be fairly swift. If your horse has breathing problems that aren't just due to tightened airways though, she will need additional help. She may need to be endoscoped (standing sedation - no big deal) to see what's happening in her lungs. If her lungs are producing thick sticky mucus as a response to allergens, she may need Sputolosin to break up the mucus. If your horse is struggling to breathe just standing in her stable, I'd get the vet out asap x


----------



## scallywags (22 February 2010)

Speak to your vet about antihistimines. My girl has COPD and SPACOPD, at worst her breath rate was 55 a min! instead of the normal 8-12. 
I spent £350 a month on preds, inhalers, ventipaulmin etc etc, and she was still out of breath to walk from her stable to the field, I considered PTS as she was suffering, but glad I persevered, on the tablets that cost me £35 for 2-5 months, she can work all yr round inc endurance rides, they have no side effects like ventapaulmin and preds. And shes been on them for yrs with no sign of her body getting used to them

Ventipaulmin should have done something by now, you and your vet need to look into other treatment options, my girl suffered with worsening COPD for 2 yrs, before I discovered antihistimines, now knowone on looking at her, can tell she's got a problem!


----------



## silverstar (23 February 2010)

Scally wags - what tablets do you give yur horse then?

Vet has been out says its an allergy to dusty straw bedding. Great.


----------



## Milly-Molly-Maisie (23 February 2010)

I use Loratadine anti-histamines for my boy.

Like scallywags they are the only thing which has helped.

He gets runny eyes, runny nose and very poor breathing making him almost unrideable without them.

I just buy mine from the chemist, he comes off them over the winter, he will probably end up on them fairly soon now, i have noticed runny eyes and nose in the last week although breathing is ok at the moment.


----------



## scallywags (24 February 2010)

Cetrizine Hydrochloride, I think its branded as zyrtec, but the unbranded are really cheap, esp off your vet.
Theyre non drowsy. My girl lives on them all yr round, I just adjust the dosage to her pollen / dust exposure


----------



## Milly-Molly-Maisie (24 February 2010)

Thanks, I will speak to my vet, what dosage is yours on?


----------



## scallywags (25 February 2010)

My girl weighs 500 kg, and she has between 10 and 50 (max prescribed by my vet) tablets a day, divided into 2 meals. All dependent on dust and pollen levels


----------



## silverstar (28 February 2010)

MillyMollyMaisie - How much do you give your horse? is it only available in tablet form? as my mares quite fussy with what she eats.

Thanks


----------

